# Need help! Confused about working permission and visas.



## Heather77 (Mar 25, 2009)

hi,
I've checked on this site but I'm still not clear. I want to move to Mexico & get a job. Hopefully at 1 of the hotels in ixtapa.(but I'm really flexible) I'm wondering if I'd want an fm2, or fm3? I thought 1 of those u were not able to work. Is this true? Would I need a special work permit? Could I get it here in LA? Also the $1200+ us income they want to see proof of, am I supposed to be having that much deposited into my acct every month, even while living in Mexico? Cause that's alot especially when u are in a new country looking for a job. Also, it said something about must be able to prove that this $1200+ us will be deposited into your new Mexican bank account?? I'm very confused. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Oh, I forgot to mention, I'd be living in my parents condo/villa, if it helps getting me a discount on the fm2 or 3, would it be good to change the deed into my name?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Heather77 said:


> hi,
> I've checked on this site but I'm still not clear. I want to move to Mexico & get a job. Hopefully at 1 of the hotels in ixtapa.(but I'm really flexible) I'm wondering if I'd want an fm2, or fm3? I thought 1 of those u were not able to work. Is this true? Would I need a special work permit? Could I get it here in LA? Also the $1200+ us income they want to see proof of, am I supposed to be having that much deposited into my acct every month, even while living in Mexico? Cause that's alot especially when u are in a new country looking for a job. Also, it said something about must be able to prove that this $1200+ us will be deposited into your new Mexican bank account?? I'm very confused. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Oh, I forgot to mention, I'd be living in my parents condo/villa, if it helps getting me a discount on the fm2 or 3, would it be good to change the deed into my name?


 You have a lot of planning and preparing to do before you even consider working in Mexico. As a foreigner, you just can't arrive and get a job in Mexico, or many other countries. You will need permission from the Mexican government and you may not hold a job that could be done by a Mexican national. Of course, you would need an FM3 or FM2 in order to remain in Mexico beyond the 180 days permitted on an FMT.
To qualify for an FM3, you will need to prove monthly income from abroad. It need not be in any particular bank, but you must prove that income at each renewal. The amount is greater for an FM2, but that status can lead to 'Inmigrado' or naturalization. 
Are you fluent in Spanish? 
What unique expertise do you have that is not readily available in Mexico?
If your parents are also in residence with the same immigration status, you may possibly get a reduction in the amount of monthly income required from outside of Mexico, but that isn't guaranteed. If ownership were in your name, that might also qualify you for a possible reduction. However, changing the deed will entail a significant expense in closing costs and notario fees, a new trust, etc. 
Any work permission that will be added to your FM3 must be for a specific job, at a specific location and you cannot obtain that outside of Mexico, although you could apply for your FM3 at the nearest Mexican Consulate to your home in the USA. You would then have to move to Mexico, support yourself, find an employer willing to hire you for your unique talents and assist you, as a sponsor, in getting the working permission for that particular job.
Finding a job in Mexico can be a lot more difficult than in the USA. Connections are all important.
You have not indicated your age or special qualifications, so that's the best information I can offer. Also, you should know that body piercing and/or tattoos will make finding work in Mexico very difficult, if not impossible. Age discrimination also exists and the prospects past middle age are pretty dismal.


----------



## Heather77 (Mar 25, 2009)

thx for all of your info, I've had a hard time the last week trying to get specific info.
U said that I cannot hold a job that can be done by a Mex national, isn't that basically any job then??& is that really their policy? I thought hotels, because of my past exp.& there are so
Many in ixtapa. Or maybe turn the rest of my parents place into a B&B. It would be just me living there, maybe with my bestfriend, that's why I wonder if it'd be better to put it in my name, especially if u get a discount as a homeowner.
I have a tattoo, but it's easily covered, do they do somekind of physical?? Living in LA, I know how important youth/looks are, I'm a very young looking 30. Most of the jobs here require a headshot, even for waitress. 
Also wondering about the option of moving there as an artist. Would they be interested in me doing a series on Mex people? Or is it near impossible to get in under the "artist" label?
As far as them wanting to see deposits to my account totaling $1200+US per month, how is this possible, if I'd be going there to hopefully make money somehow & would have to quit my job here? Does a large savings account count?
I'm really grateful for all of your help. I've been traveling all of Mex since I've been 5,& I love it there. I'm just trying to see if this is even realistic.
I look forward to any suggestions, thank u so much!


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Do you speak Spanish?

Many people, even in hotels, speak only one language, that could be your special skill that allows you to work in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The purpose of the immigration restrictions is to protect Mexican workers from outside competition. That said, there are various categories of FM3 and you should inquire at your Mexican Consulate for the details. You might be able to qualify as an artist or an investor with sufficient funds or a portfolio to show. Our area is known for its artists and there are many expats who dabble and a few with studios. Most have other sources of retirement income. The B&B idea might be a possibility for augmenting your income, but I wouldn't plan on making a complete living from such a seasonal venture.
Yes, it is 'possible' that they require that you prove your income and assets in order to remain in Mexico. We all have to do that every year and the system is designed to prevent us from competing with local labor of any kind. It is even becoming more difficult to volunteer in unpaid positions. 
The culture frowns on tattoos and, large companies will put you through a complete hiring process, including a total physical. Employers can make any qualifications they wish; things that would be considered discriminatory in the USA. You might, or might not run into that situation, but you should know about it.
If you plan on giving any of your ideas a try, please be prepared to support yourself for quite some time while you learn your way around.
You still haven't offered many answers regarding your ability in Spanish, special abilities, education, etc. The experience of your travels in Mexico may help, if you were observant. However, if you were just a tourist, you may find that there is a lot more to learn.
So, if your dream is strong; go for it. But, be aware of the requirements and the many pitfalls that may await.


----------



## Heather77 (Mar 25, 2009)

thx for everyones great info!
As far as the quick info on me, I have a fine arts background. As well as some computer media, digital photo editing, also 4 years working at a luxury beach hotel & spa. As well as time working in LA clubs. My Spanish is LA based, although I can get by in Mexico. I do plan on taking classes when the next semester starts. Luckily, my parents were never into the tourist thing. That's what I enjoy so much about my travels to mx. I've never been to a touristy place. The last time I was in zihaut, I drove around by myself, was able to bank, buy household nesessties,find a guy & fix the stove, order drapes, pay the taxes at the govmnt blding, etc. I feel I did a great job by myself, with limited Spanish,& no American or local help! And the drivers are similar to LA, except there's alot less of them! I think I even surprised my dad who felt I'd need a guide,& a translator to get by.(he goes down there for a few months at a time,& loves that they call him "the don")
So, I'm fairly comfortable with getting around the area etc. I'm just worried about all of the paperwork, visas,& can I make some kind of living in order to pay the taxes & maint. Fees at the villa. With a little left over for food,& a glass of wine here & there. It sounds like retired people may have it easier with a pension & all. But waiting till after I'm 50, is too long to let a beautiful villa on an empty 8 mile beach go to waste!
Any expats suggestions are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, now I feel better about your ability, as a single woman, to get around and handle yourself in Mexico. However, if you have to make a living, you may find the cards stacked against you. I would suggest that you search online for employment agencies in the area where you will settle, as well as the hotels there. If you are prepared to submit a resume and references in both languages, you might get a response. Otherwise, you are, as you have noted, at a disadvantage to the retired expats who have pensions and investment resources to support them and to offer as proof to immigration so that they can maintain FM3 or FM2 status.
We hope you'll use this forum to report on your progress and your experiences. Buena suerte.


----------



## Heather77 (Mar 25, 2009)

thx all, for the replies! Yes I plan on going downtown L.A. Tomorrow in the am.(since their hours are so short,& with traffic at that time, I'll be sitting on the fwy most of the time their "fm paperwork" hrs are) but it seems to be the best way to find everything out for sure.- like their min monthly req. I've heard it's anywhere from $800-$1500 US per month. I don't think min wage has changed that much in the past month.
By the way, what's vrbo??
Also, can anyone recommend a good bank to go with?(US>Mex) I have a hsbc in bev hills, a banamex downtown,& I heard that wells Fargo may be working with bancomer. I'm looking for a safe, reliable bank.(just finished reading this site about bancomer stealing from it's clients) yikes. Any opinions from you guys would be great!
If u guys want, I can post any info I get from the consulate, to my progress if u think it may help others in the future.
Thanks, again!


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Heather77 said:


> thx all, for the replies! Yes I plan on going downtown L.A. Tomorrow in the am.(since their hours are so short,& with traffic at that time, I'll be sitting on the fwy most of the time their "fm paperwork" hrs are) but it seems to be the best way to find everything out for sure.- like their min monthly req. I've heard it's anywhere from $800-$1500 US per month. I don't think min wage has changed that much in the past month.
> By the way, what's vrbo??
> Also, can anyone recommend a good bank to go with?(US>Mex) I have a hsbc in bev hills, a banamex downtown,& I heard that wells Fargo may be working with bancomer. I'm looking for a safe, reliable bank.(just finished reading this site about bancomer stealing from it's clients) yikes. Any opinions from you guys would be great!
> If u guys want, I can post any info I get from the consulate, to my progress if u think it may help others in the future.
> Thanks, again!


Banamex is what my cousin had in Mexico and he didn't have any issues and got very quick resolutions when he ran into issues (that weren't even the fault of the bank, but they fixed it). If he hadn't done Banamex, he would have gone with Bital, which is now HSBC. Nice thing about HSBC is that they are open on Saturdays (most banks aren't). Banamex sometimes has some sucursales (or branches) open on Saturday and Sunday in some places. This will come in extremely handy (you'll see why) when you go down there. HSBC is also where, at least in the Mexico City area, where you pay your gas (for home, not car) bill, regardless of what bank you have. In fact, you pay most bills at the bank, electricity, telephone and water, at least I do. I use HSBC myself but a lot of Americans I know seem to like Banamex, but I haven't had an issue with HSBC.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

VRBO = Vacation Rentals By Owner.

The postings about Bancomer were misleading. They dealt with faulty ATM incidents where no money was dispensed but the account was charged. That can happen at any machine and, if it does, you must note the location of the ATM and the time of the transaction. Then, contact your own bank to have the issue resolved. In eight years, it has only happened to me once. Please don't interpret this is being "robbed," it isn't and you will get your money reinstated to your account.


----------



## Heather77 (Mar 25, 2009)

the info I had read about bancomer was on it's own site, when I did a google search. It was some warning site created to inform ppl about certain customers that had lost thousands of dollars.
Sorry if it came off as me getting it from your site. No disrespect meant.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*banking*

open a bank of america account...... scotia bank does not charge atm withdrawal fees. plus all their machines are in both languages..... and you swipe your card (does not go into machine) you can take 3,000 pesos per transaction.


----------



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Mexliving. Thanks for this info. I am a BOA customer planning a trip to Mex and it is good to know this. The BOA website says their Mexican partner for fee free withdrawls is Santender. It is good to know there is another. And that swipe device would even be worth paying a fee to know your card will never be out of your possesion. Thanks again.


----------



## trefall123 (Dec 18, 2008)

H77,
Primary difference, if you want to be a Mex citizen, FM2. If not, FM3. I got fined because I've got an FM2, married to Mex national and was working. It's always been interesting to me that the Mexican government hates people coming here and working. YET, it openly sponsors illegal immigrants going into the US [because they send $$ back].


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Largisimo said:


> Hey Mexliving. Thanks for this info. I am a BOA customer planning a trip to Mex and it is good to know this. The BOA website says their Mexican partner for fee free withdrawls is Santender. It is good to know there is another. And that swipe device would even be worth paying a fee to know your card will never be out of your possesion. Thanks again.


That swipe device came in handy for my cousin. Banamex was just starting to put those swipe devices in at certain locations when he left last year. I'm not positive on this, but I sort of remember Scotia Bank having swipe devices in certain areas, too, and also Banorte.


----------

